# welded tanks of oil storage



## 2006ahmedmy (1 يونيو 2006)

ارجوان اجد من لديه معلومات عن تصميم وصيانة الخزانات الرأسية للمواد البترولية 
welded tanks of oil storage


----------



## 2006ahmedmy (6 يونيو 2006)

هل استطيع ان اجد الفصل الخاص بصيانة تنكات المواد البتروليه بكود api 
:5::15: :79:


----------



## سدير عدنان (21 نوفمبر 2007)

اتصل بمهندس معتز سوف يساعدك في هذا الموضوع


----------

